
Ex-Google Employee Sues Alleging He Was Fired Over Pro-Diversity Posts - stcredzero
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/17038430/google-james-damore-memo-tim-chevalier-lawsuit-liberal-conservative-backlash
======
txsh
The workplace is a professional environment and company resources should never
be used to promote someone's personal political agenda.

Companies don't care about social politics. They care about liability.

Chevalier became a liability when Damore quoted him in his lawsuit. Before
that, he could say whatever he wanted not because Google agreed with him but
because his opinions were popular and his antics were unlikely to provoke the
other employees. But the second firing him was more profitable than keeping
him, they dropped him like a rock.

Don't take your politics to work and don't be a bigot to a coworker even if
everyone else agrees with you. Stop making memes and do your damn job.

------
IntronExon
This, or some version of this, is getting posted a _lot_.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434251)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434283)

As pretty much every comment points out, this is a really predictable and
unsurprising event.

